# Da war doch noch was: Beinhart Schnuppertour und Fahrtechniktraining



## Ripman (23. März 2007)

Tach auch,

nach dem im wirklichen Leben die Einladungen für die kommenden Beinhart-Events verteilt sein sollten, gehts im virtuellen Leben weiter.

Zur Erinnerung: 

Am *01.04.2007* findet die alljährliche und immer wieder gern genommene Schnuppertour im Binger Wald statt.

Und am *29.04.2007* kann man(n) (Frau auch) in Mainz an der "Alten Ziegelei" seine Fahrtechnikkenntnisse auffrischen, erweiteren oder überhaupt erst bekommen.

Die Einladungen hierzu findet Ihr im Anhang.

Viel Spaß

Jürgen

Und für GPS-Freaks noch die Koordinaten (UTF 8, wenn ich mich nicht irre) für Bingen:

Latitude: 49.96870983998991
Longitude: 7.891101837158203
oder die beiden Werte mit Komma getrennt bei *Google Maps* in der Suchleiste eintragen

und Mainz, "Alte Ziegelei":

Latitude: 49.9745752052805
Longitude: 8.254380226135254
oder die beiden Werte mit Komma getrennt bei *Google Maps* in der Suchleiste eintragen


----------



## Brice (23. März 2007)

Schnuppertour? Würde ich mitmachen. 

Suche Mitfahrgelegenheit für 2 Personen und 2 Räder ab Mainz 

Brice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (23. März 2007)

Brice schrieb:


> Schnuppertour? Würde ich mitmachen.
> 
> Suche Mitfahrgelegenheit für 2 Personen und 2 Räder ab Mainz
> 
> Brice




Ja, ja, diese Cabriofahrer! Denen geht Lifestyle über alles 

Frag mal Uschi, weil ich wahrscheinlich mit dem Rad hinfahre.

Jürgen


----------



## maifelder (23. März 2007)

Muss man sich für das Techniktraining anmelden, wenn ja, habe ich das hiermit getan.  

Viel Spaß bei der Schnuppertour, bin leider (oder zum Glück   )nicht da.


----------



## Ripman (23. März 2007)

Nee, muss man nicht. Kannst einfach so dort aufschlagen.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Bettina (23. März 2007)

> Nee, muss man nicht. Kannst einfach so dort aufschlagen.



Sooo einfach geht das aber nicht: Helmpflicht und am besten keine Klickies montiert haben.  

Gruß Bettina


----------



## maifelder (24. März 2007)

Bettina schrieb:


> Sooo einfach geht das aber nicht: Helmpflicht und am besten keine Klickies montiert haben.
> 
> Gruß Bettina




Mach Dich ruhig Lustig, bin schon seit einpaar Monaten nicht mehr vom Rad gefallen, bzw. umgekippt.


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (24. März 2007)

Hallo Bettina,

dicken Glückwunsch zur Wahl!!!!!    Freut mich, daß endlich mal ne Frau das Zepter des weltweit besten MTB-Clubs ergriffen hat. Dann zeigs mal den Männern und laß Dich ja nicht unterkriegen!!!  

Wenn ich meine Seuche bis nächste Woche wieder im Griff habe, dann sind wir am Sonntag endlich mal wieder dabei und bringen 2 Schnupperer mit.

LG von der von Viren belagerten Marion


----------



## Timo D (25. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich würde auch gerne mitfahren. Aber zwei Fragen:

Muss man dazu Mitglied bei Beihart sein?

Wieso eigentlich ohne Klickies?

Gruß


----------



## Werner (25. März 2007)

Nein, du musst kein Mitglied bei uns sein, du kannst als Gast auf eigene Gefahr, aber nur mit Helm, teilnehmen.

Fahrtechnik ohne Klicks, weil du mit ihnen bestimmte Techniken einfach nicht üben kannst und zweitens bist du bei einem etwaigen Sturz schneller vom Rad weg.

Also trau dich...

...Werner


----------



## Raschauer (25. März 2007)

Ich möchte noch darauf hinweisen das meine Runde über den Rochusberg  wieder als Familientour gedacht ist und max. 400hm hat bei ca.20km. 

Gruß

Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (26. März 2007)

fahrtechnik sollte ich mal auffrischen/ausbauen... 
und das bike zusammenschrauben vorher.


----------



## THBiker (26. März 2007)

Hi Leute würde evtl auch mitkommen! 

Leider kann ich den Link nicht öffnen  wann und wo gehts los und welche Strecken werden angeboten? Welche tour wäre eher traillastig?


----------



## dickerbert (26. März 2007)

Ich würde bei der Schnuppertour am 01. April mitfahren. 
Aber ist es empfehlnswert mit nem Crossrad (also 28") mitzufahren? Den Sommerbiathlon im Binger Wald hat ich damit auch gut überstanden ^^

Muss man sich dafür anmelden?


----------



## Fubbes (26. März 2007)

Meine mittlere Runde stellt vermutlich kein Cross-Rad vor große Probleme.
Bei der längeren von Uwe weiß ich das nicht.

Ich will hier schon mal betonen, dass es bei mir dieses mal ganz gemütlich sein wird. Die Blöße, wie der Herbsttour meist am Ende des Feldes zu fahren, will ich von vorneherein ausschließen. Der Begriff "Hobbygruppe" dürfte da ganz gut passen.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## THBiker (26. März 2007)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Meine mittlere Runde stellt vermutlich kein Cross-Rad vor große Probleme.
> Bei der längeren von Uwe weiß ich das nicht.
> 
> Ich will hier schon mal betonen, dass es bei mir dieses mal ganz gemütlich sein wird. Die Blöße, wie der Herbsttour meist am Ende des Feldes zu fahren, will ich von vorneherein ausschließen. Der Begriff "Hobbygruppe" dürfte da ganz gut passen.
> ...




Ok, aber gemütlich schließt anspruchsvoll in Sachen Traildichte und Technik nicht aus oder!?!? 
Forstwege würden mich jetzt weniger reizen, aber eine flotten CC Gruppe zu folgen werde ich konditionell wohl nicht schaffen


----------



## Fubbes (26. März 2007)

Die längere Runde von Uwe wird auch kein CC-Geheize. Da kann jeder mitfahren, der den Winter nicht komplett auf der Couch verbracht hat. Wenn du bevorzugt auf Trails willst (die im Binger Wald nicht so zahlreich sind), ist meine Runde die falsche für dich, da ich insbesondere den Eselspfad nicht fahren werde. Das ist aber (neben der Kreuzbachklamm) der einzige Weg, der tatsächlich etwas Fahrtechnik erfordert. Reines Forststraßen-Fahren ist aber auch meine Strecke nicht. 

Der Sinn dieser "Schnuppertour" ist vor allem, Leuten, die am Mountainbiken interessiert sind, unseren Mountainbike-Club vorzustellen (und keinen direkt wieder zu vergraulen) und Ihnen die Gegend zu zeigen. Dabei soll auch keiner überfordert werden. 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silencium (26. März 2007)

So ein Mist dieses WE mein altes Rad verkauft und bis nächstes wird das neue wohl noch nicht da sein 
Wäre sooo  gerne mitgefahren...


----------



## THBiker (26. März 2007)

Fubbes schrieb:


> aber auch meine Strecke nicht.
> 
> Der Sinn dieser "Schnuppertour" ist vor allem, Leuten, die am Mountainbiken interessiert sind, unseren Mountainbike-Club vorzustellen (und keinen direkt wieder zu vergraulen) und Ihnen die Gegend zu zeigen. Dabei soll auch keiner überfordert werden.
> 
> ...



OK  und was wird beim Fahrtechniktraining geboten? Einfach üben und jeder macht was er will oder irgendwie mit System  bzw Anleitung?

Wenn ich jetzt noch die PDF-dateien downloaden könnte wär´s perfekt


----------



## Ripman (26. März 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> OK  und was wird beim Fahrtechniktraining geboten? Einfach üben und jeder macht was er will oder irgendwie mit System  bzw Anleitung?
> 
> Wenn ich jetzt noch die PDF-dateien downloaden könnte wär´s perfekt



Wenn Du mir Deine Mail-Adresse gibst, dann sende ich Dir exklusiv die zwei Dateien.

Jürgen


----------



## Raschauer (28. März 2007)

Raschauer schrieb:


> Ich möchte noch darauf hinweisen das meine Runde über den Rochusberg  wieder als Familientour gedacht ist und max. 400hm hat bei ca.20km.





Die Runde führt uns jetzt doch in den Bingerwald  

Gruß

Clemens


----------



## THBiker (28. März 2007)

Aaargh.....ich bin am So auf´n Geburtstag eingeladen.....jetz muss ich schauen wie ich das unter einen Hut bekomme! 

Vielleicht dann nur die mittlere Runde!

Oder kann man zwischendurch jederzeit aussteigen ohne im Binger Wald verloren zu gehen


----------



## Rasender Robert (30. März 2007)

Hallo!

meint ihr, die mittlere Runde ist auch mit einem MTB mit Straßenbereifung zu schaffen? (Schwalbe Road Cruiser in 26 X 1.75)

Mein Grand Canyon 6.0 ist unterwegs, wird aber bis Sonntag nicht da sein.

Gruß Robert


----------



## Fubbes (30. März 2007)

Rasender Robert schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> meint ihr, die mittlere Runde ist auch mit einem MTB mit Straßenbereifung zu schaffen? (Schwalbe Road Cruiser in 26 X 1.75)
> 
> ...



Yupp! Schlammig ist es im Binger Wald nur an ganz wenigen Stellen.


----------



## Rasender Robert (30. März 2007)

Das ist gut, dann bin ich am Sonntag auch mit von der Partie. Den Binger Wald kenne ich schon recht gut, ich wusste nur nicht, ob ihr auch den Eselspfad oder ähnliches mitnehmen wolltet. Da wären die Straßenreifen dann überfordert.

Bis Sonntag dann
Robert


----------



## Ripman (31. März 2007)

Ich werde morgen von Mainz-Gonsenheim aus mit dem Rad nach Bingen gondeln. Start so gegen 9:15 Uhr.

Wenn jemand Interesse hat mich zu begleiten, kann er oder sie das gerne tun.

Treffpunkt wäre dann z.B. Opel Becker beim TÜV in Gonsenheim. Wir wären dann ca. 20 min. später in Heidesheim am Rheinufer. Eventuell könnten dort noch Mitfahrer aufgelesen werden.

Bis denne

Jürgen


----------



## Werner (31. März 2007)

Hi Jürgen,

bin um 09.40 Uhr in Heidenfahrt (das meinst du wohl mit Heidesheim?), ab dort können wir dann gemeinsam nach Bingen weiterradeln.

Bis morgen....
....Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (31. März 2007)

Hi Werner,

Du hast Recht, ich meinte Heidenfahrt. Freue mich, dass ich nicht alleine fahren muss 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Mr Cannondale (31. März 2007)

Ich komme dann auch um 9uhr40 nach Heidenfahrt


----------



## [email protected] (31. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich schnuppere dann morgen auch mit durch den Binger Wald. 
Die Wetteraussichten sind ja nicht so schlecht, auch wenn es jetzt gerade regnet ...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## X-Präsi (31. März 2007)

Streiche Biken - setze Renovieren


----------



## THBiker (1. April 2007)

Ich könnt :kotz: .....oder  .... ...diese besch.... Schalthebel!
Hoffe ihr hattet alle viel Spaß bei dem tollen Wetter und es gibt bald eine Wiederholung!  dann mit neuen Shiftern die gerade geordert werden

Ich mach dann mal Sommerreifen drauf....auch Sport


----------



## Raschauer (1. April 2007)

Klein aber Oho  
Ich glaube das ist die beste Bezeichnung für meine Runde heute.
Super Wetter, nette Leute bessere Voraussetzungen für eine Tour gibt es wohl nicht.Zum Schluss hatten wir auch knapp 25km mit 480hm für ne Einsteiger-Familienrunde ganz gut finde ich  

Bis dann
Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Bettina (1. April 2007)

Das Grüppchen in dem ich mitfahren dürfte wahr schon eher als Gruppe zu bezeichnen  


> Klein aber Oho


Es hat wieder großen Spass gemacht mit netten Leuten die Pfützen im Wald zu suchen. Zwischendrin alle noch mal treffen, dann die gemeinsame Einkehr auf der Höhe, alle waren wir bis dorthin gekommen! Zum Abschluss noch der Kuchen in Bingen. Perfekt.  So viele Leute und noch nicht einmal eine Pannenrast.  
Danke an die Guides. Und bis bald wieder
Bettina


----------



## Werner (1. April 2007)

Bettina schrieb:


> Danke an die Guides. Und bis bald wieder
> Bettina



Genau, 

danke an alle, die durch ihr persönliches Engagement die Schnuppertour erst möglich gemacht haben!!

Nette Leute, schöne Runde, schönes Wetter und... Super-Service und Super-Kuchen bei Cafe Köppel in Bingen 

Was sollte man mehr wollen?

...Werner


----------



## Rockside (2. April 2007)

Ich fand,es war eine echt prima gesellige Truppe beisammen, hat echt Spaß gemacht. Auch dank unserer Guides, die durch schön zu fahrende Trails geführt haben. Dazu gab' s auch noch bestes Wetter, Klasse.
Und noch ein paar kleine Bildchen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus B. (2. April 2007)

Hallo,
SUPER Tour, SUPER Wetter, SUPER Guides!

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Ripman (2. April 2007)

Auch von meiner Seite  von fünf möglichen Daumen.

Nur eine Anmerkung: Der sch.... Gegenwind auf meinem Heimweg nach Mainz, der wäre nicht nötig gewesen.

@ Dirty Track: Bei Gelegenheit erkläre ich Dir mal, wie das mit den Bilder funktioniert. Dir scheinen ja schöne Aufnahmen gelungen zu sein. Nur leider sieht man nicht viel auf den briefmakrengroßen Abbildungen. Schade eigentlich.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## wunjo (3. April 2007)

Hallo,
auch von mir vielen Dank an die Guides für die schöne Tour . 
Ich habe ein paar Bilder von der Tour abgelegt, wer schauen möchte...
<------  
Gruß Jörg


----------



## [email protected] (3. April 2007)

Hallo,

wie immer mit den Beinharten - klasse Tour, nette Leute und passend dazu auch prima Wetter - mehr geht nicht  

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## arina (3. April 2007)

Hallo allerseits,
betreff Fahrtechnik-Kurs am 29.4.  Ich komme gern.
Gruß 
Adelheid


----------



## Ripman (3. April 2007)

Hi Adelheit,

willste vorher noch ein paar Kilometer schrubben oder warum fährst Du nicht mit dem Zug bis nach Mainz?

CU

Jürgen

P.S.: @wunjo: Bilder??? Wo??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wunjo (3. April 2007)

Hi Jürgen,
da wo der Pfeil hinzeigt...unter Fotos.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## arina (3. April 2007)

Alles klar, Jürgen,
ich fahr mit dem Zug bis Mainz. 
Dann bis zum 29.4.
Gruß
Adelheid


----------



## Ripman (3. April 2007)

@ Adelheid: Wenn Du mich rechtzeitig daran erinnerst und mir dann Deine Ankunftzeit verrätst, kann ich Dich abholen. Einfach ne Mail schreiben.

@ Jörg: Ich kann da nix anklicken 


CU

Jürgen


----------



## Raschauer (3. April 2007)

@Rippschen ( Jürschen ) der Pfeil zeigt beim Jörg auf Fotos . Also einfach auf Fotos klicken und gucken  

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Ripman (3. April 2007)

Oh Mann,  

Danke für den Tip 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## wunjo (3. April 2007)

Danke Clemens,
habe gerade überlegt wie ich jemandem, der sich mit Software auskennt, beschreibe wo die Benutzeralben liegen....grins 

Grüße Jörg


----------



## Bettina (23. April 2007)

Am kommenden Sonntag ist es nun soweit, unser Fahrtechniktraining an der alen Ziegelei in Mainz wird wohl bei bestem Wetter und mit goßer Beteiligung stattfinden.

Leider müssen wir auf unsere angekündigtren DIMB-Guides verzichten, diese sind gerade an diesem Wochenende anderweitig im Einsatz.  

Aber unsere erfahrenen Club-Guides stehen bereit und wer an dem Tag nichts dazulernt ist selber schuld   

Inhalte sind u.a.: Balanceübungen, mein Bike und ich, situationsgerechtes Schalten und Bremsen, sicheres Fahren bergauf und bergab, Kurven und enge Kehren.

Es sind wie angekündigt drei Gruppen vorgesehen:
- Absolute Beginners
- Einsteiger
- Fortgeschrittene

Bitte denkt an den Helm da eine Teilnahme ohne Helm nicht möglich ist.
Mindestalter ist 14 Jahre, nach oben hin sind keine Grenzen gesetzt.  

Wir freuen uns auf Sonntag,  
bis dann
Bettina


----------



## Ripman (23. April 2007)

... und dran denken, mit Flachpedalen übt es sich streßfreier und sicherer. Für alle Fälle liegen aber auch einige Sätze Protektoren parat )

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Raschauer (23. April 2007)

Bettina schrieb:


> Am kommenden Sonntag ist es nun soweit, unser Fahrtechniktraining an der alen Ziegelei in Mainz wird wohl bei bestem Wetter und mit goßer Beteiligung stattfinden.
> 
> Leider müssen wir auf unsere angekündigtren DIMB-Guides verzichten, diese sind gerade an diesem Wochenende anderweitig im Einsatz.
> 
> ...


Ich denke wir haben kein Mindestalter mehr im Club ???

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## lieblingsschaf (24. April 2007)

Morgen!

In welchem zeitlichem Rahmen wird das denn stattfinden?
Und noch viel wichtiger: Wird irgendwann eingekehrt, oder braucht's ein großes Lunchpacket?

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (24. April 2007)

Hi Ute,

rechne mal mit so 2-3 Stunden intensiven Übens. Das heißt, ein oder zwei Riegel machen sicher ebenso so Sinn, wie eine volle Trinkflasche. Zumal bei den Wettervorhehrsagen.
An eine Einkehr zum Abschluß ist meines Wissens nicht gedacht, das ließe sich aber sicher organisieren.

Vleie Grüße aus Mainz

Jürgen

@Adelheid: Wann kommt Dein Zug in Mainz an, Du wolltest eskortiert werden )

@Clemens: Du hast recht.


----------



## a.nienie (24. April 2007)

muß man sich da anmelden?
werde wohl mit meinem alten rocky auftauchen/fahren müßen,
solange ich keine heissen bremsmanöver hinzulegen habe...


----------



## Ripman (24. April 2007)

a.nienie schrieb:


> muß man sich da anmelden?
> werde wohl mit meinem alten rocky auftauchen/fahren müßen,
> solange ich keine heissen bremsmanöver hinzulegen habe...



Hi,

saug Dir doch auf der ersten Seite das PDF. da steht eigentlich soweit alles drin. Es ist keine Anmeldung erforderlich, einfach auftauchen und mitmachen.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## arina (24. April 2007)

Hallo Jürgen,

ich komme erst kurz vor 11.00 Uhr in Mainz an. Da Du als einer der Verantwortlichen vielleicht die passenden Worte zur Einführung finden musst, denke ich, wird das für Dich etwas spät. Trotzdem vielen Dank für Dein Angebot.
Ich werde mich dann  selber bis zur Ziegelei durchschlagen, Kartenübersicht habe ich mir schon zurecht gelegt. Ich komme dann entsprechend später dazu.

Bis Sonntag   .  
Gruß
Adelheid

N.B. Einkehren würde ich schon ganz gern, wenigstens eine Weizenbrause zur Belohnung für die Mühe.


----------



## Ripman (25. April 2007)

@ Adelheid: Alla bis Sonntag dann. Vom Mainzer HBF zur Ziegelei ist es nicht wirklich schwer und weit, das findest Du schon 
Wegen der einleitenden Worte: Dafür ist unsere First Lady zuständig 

Und wegen einer Weizenbrause zum Abschluß überlege ich noch. Das soll ja möglichst verkehrsgünstig liegen und möglicherweise ein paar Sitzplätze bieten.

CU

Jürgen

@all: Wenn jemand einen schönen Biergarten in der Nähe der Ziegelei kennt, bitte melden.


----------



## arina (25. April 2007)

Hallo Jürgen,

mir ist leider etwas dazwischengekommen, kann also nicht dabei sein.  
Ich wünsch Euch allen viel Spaß!
Gruß
Adelheid


----------



## Bettina (25. April 2007)

Hallo Arina, schade dass du nicht kannst.

@ripman: die Sache mit der Weizenbrause sollten wir aber unbedingt im Auge behalten. 
Auf der anderen Seite der Bundesstrasse sind doch Sportplätze und die haben doch fast immer Trinkplätze, oder?
Kennt da nicht einer was?

Gruß Bettina


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (25. April 2007)

Bettina schrieb:


> Hallo Arina, schade dass du nicht kannst.
> 
> @ripman: die Sache mit der Weizenbrause sollten wir aber unbedingt im Auge behalten.
> Auf der anderen Seite der Bundesstrasse sind doch Sportplätze und die haben doch fast immer Trinkplätze, oder?
> ...



Hi Ihr Kolleche,

wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann gab es letztes Jahr auch an der alten Ziegelei einen Ausschank oder ist der jetzt nicht mehr?! Dann wären da noch das Envita zu nennen und an der Uni oben gibts auch noch diverse Kneipen (z.B. Taberna Academica????).

Nur so Ideen von einer, die Mainz schon länger den Rücken gekehrt hat....

Wir sehen uns Sonntag - falls ich nicht auf Elba bin  .

LG Marion


----------



## Ruderbock (26. April 2007)

Auf / in der Ziegelei selbst gibts was: Selbstversorgermäßig ein Kühlschrank voller Weizen und nette Sitzgelegenheit, sogar echt günstig...
weiß leider nur noch nicht ganz genau, ob es bei mir klappen wird
ansonsten viel Spaß beim spielen od üben
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (26. April 2007)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Hi Ihr Kolleche,
> 
> Wir sehen uns Sonntag - falls ich nicht auf Elba bin  .
> 
> LG Marion


----------



## Bettina (26. April 2007)

Und hier noch was informatives für die, die noch nie da waren:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=92232&d=1113847119

Für weitere ortskundige Informationen bitte Ripman fragen   

Gruß Bettina


----------



## Ripman (26. April 2007)

Ruderbock schrieb:


> Auf / in der Ziegelei selbst gibts was: Selbstversorgermäßig ein Kühlschrank voller Weizen und nette Sitzgelegenheit, sogar echt günstig...
> weiß leider nur noch nicht ganz genau, ob es bei mir klappen wird
> ansonsten viel Spaß beim spielen od üben
> Jens



Das kannte ich zwar, war da aber lange nicht mehr. Daher wusste ich nicht, ob diese Möglichkeit überhaupt noch besteht. Wenn es mir klappt, checke ich das am Samstag mal.

Danke für den Hinweis, Marion, Dir natürlich auch 

CU

Jürgen

@Bettina: Wo hast Du denn diese alte Grafik gefunden? Ich dachte, ich hätte alle entsorgt.


----------



## Ruderbock (28. April 2007)

Gestern nach Feierabend getestet:
Kühl, lecker, einfach gut!! Heißt Leikeim, kostet 1,50
Und die wissen, dass wir kommen...
Also kann man ganz bequem an der Ziegelei bleiben

Bis dann
Jens


----------



## Ripman (28. April 2007)

Tach auch,

war eben in der Ziegelei. Entspannte Atmosphäre und Preise von vorgestern. Die Getränkeversorgung ist gesichert )

Bis morgen

Jürgen


----------

